# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Экопоселения...

## Unity

В СУ-движении, — уж восемь долгих и печальных лет. За эти годы довелось «услшышать» чрезвычайно много исповедей, — зачастую _столь похожих меж собою_ — сотворённых разными людьми из разных стран — столь шаблонно, столь «стандартно», будто бы одной рукой, — основной Причиной в коих выступали одиночество, вечное непонимание иных, неспособность принять мир и общество, в коих оказались волею судьбы… 
Эти люди живут «на износ», — поздно или рано — механизм сломается… 
Может быть, «решеньем» сих «типичных» жизненных проблем для нас, представителей ужасной нонконфортной «касты», смогло бы стать переселенье в кардинально новую среду, некое экопоселение, к примеру?..

Обзор оных - Здесь: http://ariom.ru/fo/p154370.html#p154370

----------


## trypo

одиночество не является объединяющим стимулом ,
оно как раз таки разобщает.
вокруг идеи схожести множественных одиночеств никого не объединить.
стремление к суициду также не объединяет людей.

в общем су-движение не имеет перспектив для создания любой системы.
а вот способы вырывать из этого движения - зажигающие идеи - это то что доктор прописал.

----------


## neji

зажигающие, но что может зажечь депрессивное днище? точно не жизнь в деревне, где отказались от технологий и предаются эко-шизе и традициям

----------


## Dementiy

Никого не хочу обижать, но в таких поселениях работать надо... каждый день... с утра до вечера...  :Wink:

----------


## zmejka

кроме того - су-настроенные тоже со своими немаленькими тараканами.... об этом свидетельствует хотя бы грызня периодическая между участниками на этом, и других су-форумах... в реале будет совсем не лучше. ну и да, в селе надо упорно работать с утра до вечера, если нет другого источника доходов, это да.И еще нет гарантии, что земля уродит достаточно для жизни(погодные условия и тд)
Не лучше ли попытаться жить в том обществе, которое есть? Ну и да - работа "на дядю" все же лучше. там знаешь, что пройдет месяц, и тебе заплатят столько то денег. да еще и больничное оплатят,если заболеешь. Ну это при условии, что работодатель нормальный, официальное трудоустройство, не будет в стране экономического кризиса. Вот люди в селах как делают? Работают на работе, а после работы и в выходные работают в огороде, ухаживают за скотиной и тд. такая двойная гарантия...  так что непросто все это.

----------


## Ваня :)

Unity, а Вы вегетарианка? Просто подавляющее большинство экопоселений вегетарианские. Да и "философия" предполагает.

Dementiy, но экопоселения ведь отличются от деревни. В экопоселении работать нужно для себя, а не еще и на продажу, как в деревне. А зарабатывать можно разными штуками.

----------


## Pechalka

> Unity, а Вы вегетарианка?


 По- моему это парень? 
или я запуталась

----------


## Игорёк

кстати да, интересно, как ссегодня себя ощущает уважаемый(ая) Унити ?

----------


## Pechalka

> кстати да, интересно, как ссегодня себя ощущает уважаемый(ая) Унити ?


 Предполагаешь, что он(она) пол сменил(а) ?

----------


## Игорёк

Это старая и долгая история)

----------


## Pechalka

Ну не старее меня=)

----------


## ИСА

Эко-поселения - это как-то слишком....идейно, что ли. Мне лично больше нравится идея дауншифтинга. Я даже форумов несколько нашла, где люди переезжают в деревню, без всяких идей родовых поселений, вегетарианства и тп. Просто потому, что так нравится.

----------


## Yrok25

> Эко-поселения - это как-то слишком....идейно, что ли. Мне лично больше нравится идея дауншифтинга. Я даже форумов несколько нашла, где люди переезжают в деревню, без всяких идей родовых поселений, вегетарианства и тп. Просто потому, что так нравится.


   Не все так просто , если переедешь в деревню , где справа будет тракторист Вася , а слева самогонщица баба Валя у которой 2 сына Толик и Вовик гастролируют по статье воровство , а в конце поселка Дядя жора с куполами , удобряющий конопляное и маковое поле и к нему ездят "друзья" ,  удовольствие может быть сомнительным .
 Это к тому что может быть  без плотного заселеня сообществом* ,.  ну и еще в своем большинстве большинство деревень географически расположены через Ж* , т.е. почти всегда на отшибах полей вдоль оврагов, совковое наследие.

----------


## ИСА

> Не все так просто , если переедешь в деревню , где справа будет тракторист Вася , а слева самогонщица баба Валя у которой 2 сына Толик и Вовик гастролируют по статье воровство , а в конце поселка Дядя жора с куполами , удобряющий конопляное и маковое поле и к нему ездят "друзья" ,  удовольствие может быть сомнительным .
>  Это к тому что может быть  без плотного заселеня сообществом* ,.  ну и еще в своем большинстве большинство деревень географически расположены через Ж* , т.е. почти всегда на отшибах полей вдоль оврагов, совковое наследие.


 Ну  это можно, но можно переехать и в какое-нибудь райское местечко на берегу речки, водопадика, с нормальными соседями, в 10-15 км от города, в 10-15 мин от остановки транпортов. Выбирать же надо. Никто ж не гонит в Ж с  наркоманами )) Я вот по дауншифтерскому форуму смотрю - никто из тамошних обитателей так не переехал. В основном люди очень довольны.
Нет, ни у коем случае не хочется призывать - все всё побросали и свалили дружной толпой на деревню. Но я вдруг обнаружила, что для очень большого количества людей это явилось альтернативой, причём неплохой. Дешёвое жильё, красота вокруг, для людей с социофобией быть может, так и легче. Хоть во двор выйти можно, всё не в 4 стенах. Ну как бы и есть свои плюсы, просто мы все городские жители и такой финт непредставим даже))

----------


## Dementiy

*Yrok25* "в теме", и говорит правду (к сожалению).
Длительное пребывание в отдаленной российской деревеньке - опасно для жизни...

----------


## ИСА

Я в Украине)))

----------


## 4ёрный

13 лет назад переехал из города-миллионника в деревню за 70 км. Не жалею. Место выбирал тщательно. Трактористы народ неплохой, хотя и недалёкий. Главная черта деревенского населения - им не наплевать на окружающих. Будет трудно - всегда помогут. Правда и самому надо быть готовым помочь, если попросят. Те, кто "с куполами" тоже небольшая проблема. Зачастую решается сама собой - либо сел, либо уехал "на гастроли, либо отравился "палёнкой", либо дружки "замочили", либо по пьяному делу сгорел вместе с домом ("палёнка" и пожар лидируют в списке). Единственная проблема - здоровье. С годами оно не прибавляется, но очень необходимо. Уход за скотиной, огород, таскание фляг с водой (в дом и из дома), постоянный ремонт построек и заборов, периодический перенос туалета (раз в несколько лет он переполняется)))), да и много других мелочей... Всё это требует огромных физических и моральных сил. Местным проще - они живут семьями. Где бабки-дедки, где братья-сёстры помогут. Так что прежде чем сменить "коммунальный рай" на "туалет типа сортир" с видом на Млечный путь (в городах его почти не видно) нужно очень сильно подумать.

----------


## .,.,

Я бы с удовольствием переехала бы, да нет денег ни на переезд,ни на жильё. А без денег туда ехать смысла нет. На чтожильё купить, еду ту же на что покупать. Туже картошку что бы посадить нужно её сначала купить.
  А про помощь да,там бы наверное помогли бы если что,ни то что в городе, случилась беда,а всем плевать((( и в интернете так же, будешь даже просить,ни кто не поможет даже копейкой. Хотя сами помощь примут если предложишь.

----------


## Севастьяна

я город все таки больше люблю... а деревни я не переношу еще по той причине- это Убийство скотины которое там случается, после такого мне любой хороший человек из деревни противен станет, если он хоть как-то в этом участвовал или даже просто был Молчаливым свидетелем сия действия..(  Эко поселение тут выигрывает заметно, т. к они на вегетарианстве основаны как правило...

----------

